# Love these new Medge cases how cute!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

these came up today... however they are having some issue witih the website.. but amazon carries them as well.

> M-Edge New Yorker Kindle jackets

https://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-newyorker.psp#


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like the blue one. I have no need for another cover, but I certainly am tempted.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my! These are the first covers since my Oberon that are tempting me. I, like others need another cover for my Kindle like I need a hole in my head, but WOW I am in love with these. Off to add to my Xmas list. Patrizia - really? You couldn't keep this to yourself, you enabler! <wink>


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My husband would probably like it as it has the hinges.  He owns my "old" Kindle2 and loves the Amazon cover.  This cover looks like it would protect the edges a little more.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

chilady

LOL.. spend five mintues here and you know we can't keep ANYTHING to ourselves  we are all bunch of enablers.. i did call Medge about the website issue and they did email me to tell me it is now working but these covers went up today.. I was not aware of that but they are really cute.. 

I wont add the link to the Icon covers which are now in a very pretty croco design as well ;0


----------



## Michelle (Dec 10, 2009)

My husband gave me an early Christmas present - a new Kindle! I have been wanting one forever. Who knew that there was so much "stuff" to go with it. I have been lurking on this board for a few days now reading all of the info on accessories and opinions. You guys are great! Every question I have seems to be answered here.

I had to post because as soon as I saw these new covers I ordered one (central park). I have been going back and forth for days on which one I wanted.

*Thank you* for posting about them. I almost ordered a different cover that I wasn't totally in love with. As soon as I saw this one I knew it was "the one"  I am laughing at myself talking this way about a Kindle cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Michelle

I hate the hinges but i broke down and ordered the one where the woman is in front of the bookstore. I noticed the cover had a date at the top like the magazine.. just for fun I looked up the dates and sure enough these did appear on the New Yorkers magazine covers on the dates indicated.

I also ordered the amethyst croco Icon case.. today they have 25% off on a second case so I save close to 13 bucks on the second one.. (link to that one below)..

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.psp

Trust me we WILL enable you around here.. we are all about dressing the Kindles.. check out OberonDesgin.com too, one of my FAVORITES.. the covers (especially the ROSE) are amazing.

Also hop on over to decalgirl.com.. so you can complete your kindle with some skins.. oh yes we have all the good links to toys over here.. welcome!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats Patrizia!!!! And thank you, you just made me feel so much better: I also just broke down today and ordered myself a new Cole Haan cover I had been drooling over for a long time


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I received an email today from M-Edge about some new covers, but the New Yorker ones weren't among them.  These are great.  The email was about the trip jacket, flip jacket, trilogy and croc-embossed icon jackets.


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

ok, now I feel really decadent.  My birthday was just last week and I received my wish.....a Cole Haan cover. Then today these new New Yorker covers come out and when I saw them I knew the Central Park one was "ME".  And I ordered it!!!  I haven't broken it to my DH yet, do you think he'll notice


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess it's been a while since I've been to M-Edge... They've really expanded their product line!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I hear you.. I went there today to help a friend who was ordering a cover for his wife (he is getting her a kindle for Christmas and I have become his go to girl on the subject... 

I saw all this new stuff as well, I did find out they just added these today, which was good timing I guess.. and though I usually like my covers in a nice leather and not alot of graphics, well this one was too cute to pass up.

Mlewis

I got that email too and you are right the New Yorkers were not there... I guess they were not up yet .. I think they will go fast


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the Central Park cover!!  Does anyone have the Medge light that they show?  Do you like it.
I have a Hokusai wave skin, but now would have to change that one if I buy the new cover.
Then I might need a new Borsa Bella bag.......


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, they have a ton of new covers! I like this one...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't see the picture.. what is it.. I am getting a red X under it


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you can't see this one, it's the Halsey (or similar name) print in green & white with brown leather flap that M-Edge has had for a few months.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

WHY did you have to post this?  I just bought another case and already have a great M-edge but these New Yorker ones are just calling my name!!  This board is simply addictive and I will have to join Kindle Anonymous very soon.  Plus my 8 year old is pawing my K a lot and wants his own.  What to do, what to do.....


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I can see it now.. I saw those a while back and thought about it but when I saw the New Yorker well I had to go there..
Luvkin.. come on you have been a member long enough to know what we are about.. Enablers!! LOL


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

does this cover bend back well like the amazon cover?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I tried to resist these and just couldn't.  I ordered Central Park.  Love it.  It's my tenth cover and I don't feel the least bit guilty.  I usually give myself a treat at Christmas time, and this is it.  

By the way, Patrizia -- give the hinges another chance.  I remember reading about your struggle with them and felt bad because there really was no need for that.  If you read the directions and follow them you will get your Kindle in and out with no difficulty at all.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I also have not been tempted to get another cover since I got my Oberon but I also ordered the lady in front of the bookstore, the irony of it appealed to me. 10 days....


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

thats why I got it Rhiathame.. just loved it


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered a pink go-cover from M-Edge.  I wanted to use a coupon code they gave me in Nov. for taking a survey. ($6 off but then the shipping almost puts that back on).  I'm waiting a long time for my new Oberon purple ROH, because it was shipped on Thurs. via UPS.  I would have paid for the shipping via USPS Priority if I'd known that they would send it UPS.  It takes a whole week to get across the country via UPS ground.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

These are beautiful, but it's depressing that M-Edge keeps adding so many desirable covers.  At this rate, I will never have enough money to buy all the covers I want.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been living with the original amazon cover and have a hokusai wave skin which I love. I just ordered the Central Park cover and a purple to GO cover. I guess I'll have to leave the skin on cause I love it. I don't want to keep changing skins too.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow!  Thanks for inserting the picture in my post.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd love to see them do this same thing with other notable magazines - famous TV Guide covers, Saturday Evening Post, Life, etc.!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ I agree - this is a really smart design idea from M-Edge!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I'm sort of thankful that they are not in DX size.    I really am happy with my Oberon Peacock in sky blue.. I can't keep my fingers off of the smooth parts around the peacock image..

But these all look wonderful and I never had a complaint about my MEdge platform for my K2 (but later got the Oberon Gingko in fern when that became available.)


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Oooh, I love these covers! Looks like the simplicity of the GO! Jacket, plus the ability to use the E-luminator light. I just couldn't resist ordering the "Book Lovers" design. 

And of course, then I had to go find a new skin to match it, because my beautiful purple Venizia skin just won't do. But the new "Library" skin from DecalGirl looks like a great complement to the new cover.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

meglet said:


> I just couldn't resist ordering the "Book Lovers" design....But the new "Library" skin from DecalGirl looks like a great complement to the new cover.


Is that one of the ones that is supposed to be pretty darn dark in person? Cool combo!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Is that one of the ones that is supposed to be pretty darn dark in person? Cool combo!!


You know, I have a feeling all the new skins are pretty dark! I recently ordered the new "frog" skin (looked like fun), put it on my Kindle and took it off 5mn later: hated it is was so dark . It looked really bright and vibrant on line, but reality was disappointing, could hardly see the frog the background was so dark.

Thank god I had also re-ordered the skin I already on and loved (just in case!) and put it back immediately and happily


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Is that one of the ones that is supposed to be pretty darn dark in person? Cool combo!!


Yes, the comment on the DecalGirl site said "Library" was pretty dark, but that's actually a benefit to me. I like a nice dark skin while I'm reading, it keeps my eyes from getting distracted.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the lily skin on at the moment and that too is not as vibrant as I thought it would be; it has a lot more dark purple in it, almost black.  I prefer a lighter surround.  It is tricky ordering colour schemes on line as the reality is very different.  The oberon case is also a much darker purple than I was thinking it would be too.  Altogether they are both too dark for me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

meglet said:


> Yes, the comment on the DecalGirl site said "Library" was pretty dark, but that's actually a benefit to me. I like a nice dark skin while I'm reading, it keeps my eyes from getting distracted.


I think the comment might be from our Patrizia who was truly disappointed in the darkness.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I think the comment might be from our Patrizia who was truly disappointed in the darkness.


I think you're right. However, the folks at DecalGirl posted a response to that comment that they will be lightening the skin, I just hope they don't lighten too much.

And happy day, I got the shipping notice for my "Book Lover's" New Yorker cover. I was getting worried because the original order said "ships in 10 days" and then that design was pulled from the M-Edge and Amazon site. But it shipped early, and will be here Monday thanks to the shipping upgrade code. (Now if my new skin can get shipped, I might be able to get my Kindle properly re-dressed before I leave for the Christmas holiday!)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice to know they listen to their customers' comments.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I just bought a new m-edge cover and I never even saw these on the website.  How clever!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone received one of the "New Yorker" covers and do you like them?  I've been "eyeing" those library decalgirl skins also, but was thinking they looked a little dark.  It's nice to know that they are going to lighten them up.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I subscribe to the New Yorker - yes, way down here in Louisiana.    Last week I got an email with a 20% off coupon for these covers.  I ordered  the one with the woman and the bookstore.  I think the coupon's good until Jan. 1.  It's: NEWYORKER

Also, they say shipping in 10 days but mine has already shipped and I'm afraid it'll arrive before I get back home! Hope the coupon works for any who want to use it, and....sorry I didn't post sooner.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

patricia.. I just posted a photo of mine.. got it today.. LOVE IT


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

anyone know why the New Yorker bookstore one isn't available anymore?
Paula ny


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I just assumed they were sold out for now.  I was going to blame Patrizia!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Is anyone using the light with the New Yorker covers?  I'm wondering how they like it??


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

You can't use the light with the new yorker covers. You will need a clip light


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

According to M-edge you can use the light:

Features
These Latest Generation Kindle jacket features The New Yorker cover "Sunday Afternoon in Central Park" by Bob Knox and "Bookopolis" by Eric Drooker on M-Edge's popular ultra-slim, lightweight cover made with 100% genuine leather
Using a photo sublimation process, the art appears as printed fabric on the front cover, with a tan microfiber interior.
Utilizes a Kindle-compatible hinge system in addition to a two point mounting system with elastic straps to hold the device securely in place
*Compatible with M-Edge's innovative e-Luminator2 booklight (patent pending, sold separately*)
Available exclusively from M-Edge Accessories


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

hang on .. I stand corrected.. the seam appears to have all sides sewn however the side closest to the OUTSIDE does have a place to slide it.. does not really have a place for the light to lay in the binding though... here is a picture.. if this explains it better.. the light would be hanging on the outside not the inside.. doesn't seem too practical..the scissors are where the light would slide on..and the rest would hang on the opening.

Feel free to ignore the dog bed and cat lint on my carpet


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> ummmm okay I am looking right at it and the slot for the light appears to be sewn on all sides.. unless I am missing something...


Based on the pictures on their site, the light should fit on the right-hand side of the Kindle. I was kind of surprised to see the compatibility listed, since the standard GO! Jackets are not compatible.

And I have to say, I'm very jealous that you have your cover already, mine won't be here until Monday.

And of course I changed my mind on the skin, after working on something that resulted in a picture of the Library skin right next to a picture of the "Book Lovers" New Yorker cover, I didn't like the combo at all. So now I have a Turquoise Plaid skin and a custom Chocolate skin (in case the Plaid doesn't match) on order. And an excuse to order just one more cover (Smooth Mocha) because OF COURSE I need a cover that will match the Library skin.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats what threw me was the right hand side.. thanks you explained it better then I did.  I agree though its hard to find a skin that goes with that cover... a custom chocolate sounds nice though.. I looked at the solids but didn't like what they had to offer to match it.

It appears the seam is sewn on all four sides so and since its new the slot was not easy to see, until I got out the shears


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

is there a lot of extra space in the new yorker cover?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

no! thank goodness , thats the thing that drove me crazy about some of them however it does have the hinge system which I am not wild about but for this cover I will make an exception


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> no! thank goodness , thats the thing that drove me crazy about some of them however it does have the hinge system which I am not wild about but for this cover I will make an exception


thanks Patrizia! I totally understand the hinge is the only thing holding me back...well that and I REALLY like the new the new Javoedge Blue croc covers and no way can I do both


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Bought the one where UPS is delivering an Amazon box to the woman while the bookstore owner next door looks on for wifey for Christmas.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Woohoo! My Book Lovers New Yorker cover arrived today! 

The cover is both thicker and lighter weight than my purple M-Edge GO! Jacket. The front of the New Yorker jacket doesn't lay quite as flat when closed, I'm sure some time face down with the Kindle weight on it will take care of that. The wooden framing of the bookstore that looked so brown on the website is actually more of an olive green, which may mean that neither of the skins I ordered match after all.  

As Patrizia said, the inside of the New Yorker cover is brown, unlike the light gray interior of the GO! Jackets. The top hinge on the New Yorker jacket was also a LOT tighter than the hinge on my GO! Jacket, although after taking the old skin off, and putting the Kindle off and on the hinge a few times, it seems to have loosened up. Still, I prefer the hinge system with outer corners to an all-corner or velcro fastening solution. 

I forgot just how bright a naked Kindle is, can't wait until I get a new skin on it tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just bought my first hinged cover last week and love it.  It's the MEdge Go Jacket in pink.  I didn't look at the directions when I first put it on and it wasn't secured, but after I saw the directions, I got it right.  Since the top hinge slides down, it's very easy to take out and put back in again.  I expect to be changing off with my two Oberons a lot, since I love them all.  I would even consider buying another color Go Jacket.  They've been out of the black lately but it says it would ship in two weeks if it were ordered by a customer.

I never even noticed the holes on the left side of the K2 until I got my new Go Cover.  I think they must have designed them for the Amazon cover, but the M-Edge fits perfectly and the two corners keep it from separating from the back (which would be a problem with the hinges, as some people found out last summer with their Amazon jackets).


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am still not a fan of the hinge.. I have read several people have cracked kindles with this concept.. I do remember however my amazon cover (which was sent back) had them and those hinges I had to WRESTLE.. Medge's does seem to be easier, but I like to read my Kindle without a cover sometimes.. however I admit the New Yorker case is worth this.. and its not nearly as tight (this is a good thing) as some of the others, it keeps it in place but you don't need the jaws of life to remove it


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> these came up today... however they are having some issue witih the website.. but amazon carries them as well.
> 
> > M-Edge New Yorker Kindle jackets
> 
> https://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-newyorker.psp#


Patrizia: I do not see The New Yorker Cover you have. Are they not making it anymore?

Anne


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> these came up today... however they are having some issue witih the website.. but amazon carries them as well.
> 
> > M-Edge New Yorker Kindle jackets
> 
> https://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-newyorker.psp#


I love the cover in the middle. It is driving me crazy that they are no longer making this cover. I want to buy one


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too.  they hardly had it at all.
Paula ny


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

These covers are getting more positive reinforcement than I thought they would


----------

